# What tree thing is this?



## chippin-in (Feb 28, 2017)

I have two of these in my backyard. I cut one down a gew years back and every time it grows back it a trunk or two and now has 5. It about 5 inched ok in diameter.

Easy way to kill it? Or is it good for anything? 

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2017)

Spin a section and see what it looks like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Been taking T-Clem typing lessons haven't you Barry? 

Damn cell phones!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 28, 2017)

Almost looks like mulberry to me.
Here, if there is life in the stump, it doesn't matter how close to the ground you cut them, they still come back.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Chinese Tallow maybe? aka Popcorn Tree

Google Pictures


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 28, 2017)

Drill holes in the top of the stump and fill the holes with rock salt or a paste of herbicide.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2017)

The pic doesn't ring a bell for me, but it sounds like a persistent little thing.

They sell some 'stump killer' at the big box stores, but I don't know what's in it. Drill holes and pore in some granules... it's worked for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 28, 2017)

It a more a vertical shape than round and bushy. Im sure it will grow back and i can take pics again


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2017)

Got any leaf pics Robert?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 28, 2017)

I was thinking 'C. Tallow' or 'Paulownia'...


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Got any leaf pics Robert?



Nope. Limbs are bare. Took pics but keep getting an error when i try to post it and heavy trash done picked them up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2017)

looks like a really really dead one ta me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 28, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I have two of these in my backyard. I cut one down a gew years back and every time it grows back it a trunk or two and now has 5. It about 5 inched ok in diameter.
> 
> Easy way to kill it? Or is it good for anything?
> 
> ...



Just take pictures of the second one in the yard when it leafs out....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2017)

The crosscut pic and the last pic reminds me of sumac...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2017)

I agree w/ Mark that it looks like paulownia based on the very rapid growth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 1, 2017)

The salt trick works, I used it on a troublesome tree just like yours last summer and nothing growing back !! Drill 3-4 holes several inches deep, fill with rock salt and seal with melted candle wax so that rain doesn't wash it away and it has a chance to be absorbed. Good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just take pictures of the second one in the yard when it leafs out....



I already cut it down. 
I will turn a couple pieces of it and if it looks good i might let it live to grow back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> The pic doesn't ring a bell for me, but it sounds like a persistent little thing.
> 
> They sell some 'stump killer' at the big box stores, but I don't know what's in it. Drill holes and pore in some granules... it's worked for me.



Potassium Nitrate. AKA, Saltpeter. Mix it with a little sulpher and charcoal made from willow (willow is the best) in a ball mill and you can put that stump in orbit. That's what I do. Works a lot faster than just plain ole saltpeter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Neighbors might get a tad grumpy when you park that stump in their attic, but...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 4, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Potassium Nitrate. AKA, Saltpeter. Mix it with a little sulpher and charcoal made from willow (willow is the best) in a ball mill and you can put that stump in orbit. That's what I do. Works a lot faster than just plain ole saltpeter.



Not sure i wanna go to prison or gitmo, but thanks


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 4, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Not sure i wanna go to prison or gitmo, but thanks



You're in Texas Dude. It's legal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Neighbors might get a tad grumpy when you park that stump in their attic, but...



Yeh. There's always that whole neighbor thing. Maybe that's why I've been banned to the sticks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Used to be an old guy down in Washburn, ND did that. Demolitions expert in WWII or Korea one. Used to blow rocks up for one of my contractors. Went down to a job he was on one day, he's hit a rock at about 6 inches deep and it was still almost 3 ft in diameter on the bottom of the trench where he cut it off. But there wasn't a piece of rock anywhere to be seen bigger than a golf ball! Contractor said they were standing in the pole barn couple hundred yards away when he touched it off. Said rocks fell for several minutes afterward!!! Every time they'd get ready to walk back out another would hit the roof.

One guys house closest to the blast was fine, the brother's house about 350 - 400 yards north of the blast, it blew every picture on every north wall in the entire house, off the wall!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Used to be an old guy down in Washburn, ND did that. Demolitions expert in WWII or Korea one. Used to blow rocks up for one of my contractors. Went down to a job he was on one day, he's hit a rock at about 6 inches deep and it was still almost 3 ft in diameter on the bottom of the trench where he cut it off. But there wasn't a piece of rock anywhere to be seen bigger than a golf ball! Contractor said they were standing in the pole barn couple hundred yards away when he touched it off. Said rocks fell for several minutes afterward!!! Every time they'd get ready to walk back out another would hit the roof.
> 
> One guys house closest to the blast was fine, the brother's house about 350 - 400 yards north of the blast, it blew every picture on every north wall in the entire house, off the wall!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah, you got that right, I neglected to mention up there, this was ND waterline trench, 8 ft. deep where he cut it off. He turned a boulder over 8 ft. in diameter into chunks the size of golf balls with that one. Old boy knew what he was doin, I will give him that. Bottom of that 8'+ rock was shattered, but it was cut perfectly flat and level with the bottom of the trench!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I have two of these in my backyard. I cut one down a gew years back and every time it grows back it a trunk or two and now has 5. It about 5 inched ok in diameter.
> 
> Easy way to kill it? Or is it good for anything?
> 
> ...


Robert,

Now that we are seeing the snow go, I assume you have leaves on full force. Did your tree of question re-sprout yet?


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 1, 2017)

Not yet. I had cut it down already. I'm sure it will come back tho


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2017)

You had told us you cut it down, I asked "did it re-sprout yet", implying come back. I assumed your growing season had started...I follow your reply, thank you...


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh ok. I havent checked on it.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like paulownia to me.


----------

